# Frankenstein display part 2 Latex work.



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is part 2 of the Frankenstein Display. This week, I talk about filling it out and creating his neck using Latex. Next week, we will start getting this guy dressed. Make sure you follow!


----------

